# A Question



## Colin Agent

hi,
our cat recently ran away and we cant find her for love nor money. we have learnt though that there is foxes very near to where we live that come out at night and our cat last went out at night.
we hope that she will come back as she was an indoor cat and only just 1 year old but we might have to accept that something may of happened to her.
if we were to get another cat, what would happen if our first cat came back/got found and she came home to there being a new cat in her home/territory??
please can anyone answer this or give some advice on what would be the best thing to do.
our cat was neutered and chipped etc and we only had her for about 9 or 10 months in which time she spent most of it inside apart from going out for an hour or so very early in the morning when there would be no traffic/people about.
is it best to not get another cat for a good few months or get another 1 and hope that there was no problems if the first one came back???
thank you if you can help or give some advice.
Colin


----------

